
Iterating over Collections in Java - harrisonbrock
https://harrisonbrock.dev/2019/01/29/iterating-over-collections-in-java/
======
nullwasamistake
Don't forget streams. Streams are my go-to for anything simple these says

~~~
harrisonbrock
Thanks. I will do a post on Streams at some point.

